# I cant decide beetween three trim coating



## kartal2339 (Dec 30, 2012)

1. Gtechniq c4 15 ml 18£
2.carpro dlux 30ml 24£
3.wolf chemicals trim coat nano 150ml 10£
Please tell your idea.. if you test one of them


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I've only used C4 from your list and highly rate it.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I was in the same position as you a couple of weeks ago , i went for the C4 and it
was so worth the money.

very pleased


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

How long does the C4 last once applied to a clean trim?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Through in the new dodo coating as well lol.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Focusaddict said:


> How long does the C4 last once applied to a clean trim?


2 years according to this

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

C4 is the Bomb!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C4 will and does last for 2 years. It's been on my car longer even but the car will be going in a few weeks so haven't reapplied but I will put it on the new car. It's great.


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

Gtechniq c4 is the only stuff ill be useing from now on....


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Dlux or C4 but the Capro Dlux is the easier to use for me and you get more for your money


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DLUX easily out of those choices.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Got both, go with dlux!

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100P avec Tapatalk


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Chris79100 said:


> Got both, go with dlux!
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100P avec Tapatalk


Would you explain why?


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Not on your list but auto finesse revive is awesome. It beads like waxed paintwork.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

But with the offer of 1 to 2 months or years, I'm sure c4 is the winner here.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dlux and people should not compare old c4 to the new type it sends out the wrong message as it has changed formula if it was the original C4 I would of said C4 but Dlux is king for the moment though











Chuck that many chemicals at C4 on weathered plastic and see if its still there :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Only used C4 but after over 12 months it was still looking absolutely fantastic on my nigh-on 30 year old faded plastic trim on my old BMW. Car was then sold so not sure how it progressed but as said, was still looking brilliant after a year.

just a couple of days ago i got another bottle through to put on the current car


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C4 been on my car for 18 months and still going strong. Trim still looks like new.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

DLUX without doubt after it kicking Gtech C1 ass in a recent test id go for that.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Either C4 for long term or T1 for short term. Both have incredible durability for there respective tasks and price range.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> DLUX without doubt after it kicking Gtech C1 ass in a recent test id go for that.


Care to elaborate? How did it kick it's ass? I wonder if it's something irrelevant like beading or after washing It with loads of harsh chemicals you'd never actually need to use to clean it.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

E38_ross said:


> Care to elaborate? How did it kick it's ass? I wonder if it's something irrelevant like beading or after washing It with loads of harsh chemicals you'd never actually need to use to clean it.


Not strictly true there are times when tar remover will be used or apc on paintwork

Now again C1/4+ has not been out 18 months people are talking about old formula simple fact is new C1+ does not last as long as the old version don't get me wrong its not crap by any means but Dlux does last longer on the plastics I have tried it on though it does seem different types of plastics will change durability of both products and good prep work is very important if you want to get best of these kind of products.

Its same with the paint work C1+ has not lasted as long as other sealants on there Rob does know my thoughts on this and the car has had no harsh chemicals this was straight out durability test yes Gtechniq does have a great following on hear your self and blueberry who I have met are both avid fans and I myself do like some of the range a lot but I am just being honest until you carry out a range of tests with many different brands you wont see the benefit of others. I wont turn around and say Dlux will last much longer but there is a difference if the price is close then go for cheapest. though I think C4+ might be very slightly eaiser to apply if I was being really critical.

Though I also found weather it being C1 or Dlux toping with perl every few months will keep that black look for the life of what most people would own a car for.

The reason people do chemical testing as well as it seems to follow what you see on the car the more chemical resistant a product is the longer it does seem to last on a car.

whats the point of a product if it does not sheet water or bead any more as the easy cleaning has gone so saying but its still on the surface does nothing for me if it does not bead sheet and lost its easy clean ablity then what are you left with does it help with swirl resistance still cant answer that yet until all close up pics are taken soon but we shall see.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> whats the point of a product if it does not sheet water or bead any more as the easy cleaning has gone so saying but its still on the surface does nothing for me if it does not bead sheet and lost its easy clean ablity then what are you left with does it help with swirl resistance still cant answer that yet until all close up pics are taken soon but we shall see.


that simply isn't the case i'm afraid. If that were true, Gtechniq wouldn't have released a product ages ago called C0 which was hydrophilic. Phydrophilic coatings or coatings that don't bead can still be easy to clean.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

E38_ross said:


> that simply isn't the case i'm afraid. If that were true, Gtechniq wouldn't have released a product ages ago called C0 which was hydrophilic. Phydrophilic coatings or coatings that don't bead can still be easy to clean.


I didn't say hydrophilic coatings were not easy to clean but they sheet water or in the case of a new one that hopefully will be appearing soon sheet the water quite fast very little beading so you get the cleaning function without the water spotting.

but in the case of hydrophobic coatings when the beading sheeting has gone the water just sits on the panel doing NOTHING but letting the dirt sit on the panel they don't react like a hydrophilic coating does.

They both react different as different coatings.

more then welcome to see my car like I said until you put many different coatings against each other you really don't know the difference you are a big gtechniq fan we all know that and I respect that but my points in above post still stand.


----------

